
Legal Status of EU Citizens in UK - gpderetta
https://www.freemovement.org.uk/briefing-legal-status-eu-citizens-uk/
======
gpderetta
This was posted by ianopolous in the last UK brexit thread. I thought it would
be worth subitting for more discussion.

